# 5000� Gross Salary/month



## marinavaleng

*5000€ Gross Salary/month*

Hey guys,

I know there is more than required info on the net about salaries in germany but almost none of them are up-to-date.

I just want to have some idea about following questions, any help is highly appreciated.

1- How much should be the salary of an engineer with a bachelor degree and 2 years of experience ? How does 5000€ net/month sound in Hamburg ? What would be the negotiation range ?

2- What is the percentage of yearly bonus in general ? Roughly? How does 15% sound ?

3- Do companies give an advance payment when you arrive in Germany ? Otherwise how would you live in the first month ?

4- Do companies help newly-hired employees to find apartments ?


Thanks a lot in advance guys!

Cheers!


----------



## logbabu

marinavaleng said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know there is more than required info on the net about salaries in germany but almost none of them are up-to-date.
> 
> I just want to have some idea about following questions, any help is highly appreciated.
> 
> 1- How much should be the salary of an engineer with a bachelor degree and 2 years of experience ? How does 5000€ net/month sound in Hamburg ? What would be the negotiation range ?
> 
> 2- What is the percentage of yearly bonus in general ? Roughly? How does 15% sound ?
> 
> 3- Do companies give an advance payment when you arrive in Germany ? Otherwise how would you live in the first month ?
> 
> 4- Do companies help newly-hired employees to find apartments ?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance guys!
> 
> Cheers!


Please find the answers to your question.

1) Less than 4500/month considering your experience. But, if you're getting 5000, you are lucky and it is a good one. Consider it

2) Usually it will be 12 months salary + 1 or 1.5 months salary as bonus. Depends from Employer to Employer.

3) No. They don't. But, if your employer is going to give it. You're lucky  Usually, they consider you as a German employee and the rules are applicable for all and no differentiation between Indian and German. Perhaps, you can ask them for Relocation bonus. May be that should cover all your initial expenses.

4) If your company has a relocation agency which is working out the plan for your relocation from INdia to Germany. yes, they will be able to assist you. However, if there is no such thing called Relocation Agency associated with your company, then you would have to look for the apartments on your own. Relocation Agencies are very expensive in charging the companies for such activities. Usually certain companies refrain from engaging them to help their employees find the apartments. But, it depends on case to case and how important is your employment to them and depends on negotiation skills of yourself.

Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren is one website where you can look for apartments.

Hope this helps

Babu


----------



## beppi

marinavaleng said:


> 1- How much should be the salary of an engineer with a bachelor degree and 2 years of experience ? How does 5000€ net/month sound in Hamburg ? What would be the negotiation range ?


This is much more than the market rate. Accept it before they change their mind!



marinavaleng said:


> 2- What is the percentage of yearly bonus in general ? Roughly? How does 15% sound ?


Apart from a 13th or even 14th month salary stipulated in the contract, additional bonuses are rare an usually small. An additional 15% is exceptionally high.



marinavaleng said:


> 3- Do companies give an advance payment when you arrive in Germany ? Otherwise how would you live in the first month ?


No. You need to bring some of your own funds.



marinavaleng said:


> 4- Do companies help newly-hired employees to find apartments ?


Not automatically, but this can be negotiated as part of the (relocation) package.


----------



## marinavaleng

Hey guys! 

Thanks a lot for you immediate responses.
Above mentioned 5000€ Net/ month is wrong. That is my mistake sorry about it!

The offer is 5000€ Gross/month.

Could you please recomment considering 5000€ gross/month


----------



## logbabu

marinavaleng said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Thanks a lot for you immediate responses.
> Above mentioned 5000€ Net/ month is wrong. That is my mistake sorry about it!
> 
> The offer is 5000€ Gross/month.
> 
> Could you please recomment considering 5000€ gross/month


I considered it as 5000 EUR gross only  It is a good offer. Go for it !!


----------

